# Can you have a home birth if you rent your home?



## UponAStar

I'm not pregnant yet, but, for my next pregnancy I really want to have a home birth. I finally got my OH to agree to the possibility of it. 

Can you have a home birth if you rent your house or apartment? Do you need to get permission from the landlords? What has been your experience with this?

We'd need to move to a bigger place for sure before we add to our family so I want to know what criteria I need to look out for in order to make my home birth dream a reality. Seeing as home births already get odd reactions I'm afraid that asking a landlord would result in them not agreeing with it. I really don't want to have a hospital birth as I wouldn't be allowed to have my son stay in the hospital with me and the closest birthing center to me is 2 hours away. 

Thanks for any replies. xx


----------



## diz

Of course you can. Its not like your getting a dog and you need to have permission. Its your home. You're allowed to eat, shower, poop, have sex there, you don't even need to bring it up with them hun. Happy home birth to you - i hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## crownest

The only issue might be if you are having a birthing pool it might be insurance issue in case it breaks.


----------



## MindUtopia

Yes, definitely. We didn't own the home our daughter was born in and we rent now as well and will likely have our next baby here. I have heard of a few instances when ladies decided to call and ask permission from a landlord and then the landlord said no and it became a bit of a difficult situation (honestly, they still can't forbid you, but they might be less likely to renew your lease the next time around or might just be generally difficult in the future). We never asked or mentioned it and our landlords lived in the house next door. I would take the approach that it's none of their business and not mention it rather than risk mentioning it and make it a stressful situation. Even ours who lived right next door didn't notice and it wouldn't have really mattered even if they did.


----------



## UponAStar

Thank you all so much for replying! I'm so happy to hear that a home birth is possible while renting. :flower:


----------

